
Git underground features - mauriciogior
https://medium.com/@mauriciogior/git-underground-features-1f7e981f2639
======
emmelaich
Good list but not _so_ underground.

`git commit --amend` is frequently used if you're using Gerrit for code
review.

~~~
mauriciogior
I agree. The 'new' for me in this one was to append your staging area to your
latest commit instead of just changing its message.

